# Hyper Male Cat Plays Rough With Female



## OdessaDan (Jun 20, 2010)

First off, I would just like to say that i love this forum, I have been reading as much as I can. 

I have a few different questions, I will try and get them all in the right forums.

My fiancee and I have two wonderful cats. Both are Domestic Short Hair, one is female and the other is male. We had the female for 5 years before we got the male cat. The male cat was 7 months old when we got him and had lived his whole live in a cage. We introduced them very slowly and everything was great till we moved. We were living in a very small apartment with not a lot of room to run. Now we have moved into a big townhouse and the cats absolutely love it.

Our female cat is a loner she likes to go about her day and do her own thing. When she wants to come to you she will. She is extremely lovable. Now the male cat is hyper I mean on a daily basis I watch him run around making this weird noise, like he is screaming woo-hoo. He is always in the mood to play. Now he is 2 years old. 

The bad thing is the male cat will chase the female around and jump on her, making her scream bloody murder. He doesn`t always do it, I don`t think he is trying to hurt her he does not bite her or pull his claws out. I think he wants to play, he just plays rough.

Most of the time both cats can lay on the bed together, or eat together. They get along well it is just when he chases her they have this issue. The female is starting to get to the point that she is avoiding him. I want to stop this before they end up hating each other..

Is there anything I can do to help stop this behavior? My fiancee and I were thinking about getting anther cat to hopefully give him someone hyper like him. Would that be a possibility, we want a Bengal cat, and read that they can be hyper and very playful?

Thanks for reading 

Dan


----------



## Xanti (Nov 4, 2008)

Hi and welcome to the forum 

This is perfectly normal behaviour for cats, they do seem to scream a lot when they are playing and as long as your girl doesn't show any signs of being afraid/stressed or has any injuries from the boy, things are just fine.

A two year old cat has tons of energy so you could try and tire him out a bit yourselves so he isn't as energetic with your girl.

I take it he is fixed?

Oh and we would love some pics


----------



## OdessaDan (Jun 20, 2010)

Thanks Xanti,

The female shows no signs of injuries, I check her after every match they have. I am glad to hear that it is normal behavior. I have tried to were him out and all it does is were me out, lol.

Would getting a third cat help out, we really want a bengal cat, but dont know if a male or female would be better, any suggestions?

I will post pics later on tonight when I get home..

Thanks

Dan


----------



## SpaceyKP (May 8, 2010)

One of my male cats does this to our female cat. He has had a kitten who loved to play rough with him and he now has a 3 year old male cat to play with and he acts the same towards them as the female, they just respond differently than the female. He will still go after the female though. Over time she has gotten used to it plays back with him. She's gotten rougher and more aggressive with him, and she'll even start things up with him sometimes now. I'll break it up if it looks like she is trying to run and hide and let them go when she plays back. But things do usually lighten up a bit between them when I have a Feliway diffuser plugged in.


----------



## NRD (Mar 31, 2010)

I have an experience similar to SpaceyKP. My Snowball, a DSH white female, 1 year, was not socialized prior to my getting her from a shelter in February. I got two other rescue cats within the next month, both males, both rambunctious, both well-socialized with other cats, one a Havana Brown, 1-1/2 years, the other another DSH white, 7 months. She hated them both at first, fear aggression. Fast forward to tonight, over four months later. Snowball and hershey the Havana are friends. To my disbelief, Hershey has tried to teach her how to wrestle with him. She hated that at first, too, hissing whenever he jumped on her. Then she could tolerate it for one second, then two, before he became too rough for her. Tonight, she ran at and jumped on him, and they wrestled for over 7 seconds before one of them jumped up for air. For his part, he has learned to ratchet back how hard he wrestles, so as not to be too rough. For her part, she has learned that it is all in good fun, and the fact that she now waggles and then runs after him is evidence to me that after what seemed an awful beginning, she is actually starting to have a good time!

So there is hope. Both may adjust to each other over time. I never would have believed it, had I not seen it with my own eyes.


----------

